# Kollisionsschutz bei vorhandenen Krananlagen



## Elektrikus (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wir haben bei uns im Betrieb mehrere Krananlagen und davon teilen sich auch einige eine Kranfahrbahn. Es sind einige Krananlagen mit einen Kollisionsschutz ausgestattet und einige nicht. Ich habe mir selber groß auch nie Gedanken über das Thema gemacht wieso einige Krananlagen einen Kollisionsschutz besitzen und einige nicht. Ich war an einen Kran am arbeiten und im Schaltraum und dann ist es zu einer Anfahrung gekommen, und so kam dann bei mir das Thema auf, weil ich einmal in dem Schaltraum "durchgeschüttelt" worden bin. 

Ich hatte das bei uns im Betrieb angesprochen und den Vorschlag gemacht einen Kollisionsschutz nachzurüsten, aber dies wurde abgelehnt mit der Begründung abgelehnt das die Kranführer sich über Funk verständigen können und das es einen "Sichtkontakt" gibt.  Der Sichtkontakt ist aber eher total schlecht und für einen von den Beiden Krananlagen besteht so gut wie keine Sicht, weil der Kran genau im Rücken des Kranführer fährt, es wurde auch ebenfalls mit der Begründung abgelehnt das das Kranfahrwerk mit max 30M/min läuft. 



Ich wollte jetzt mal wissen gibt es da einen Bestandsschutz bzw. greifen diese Begründungen ? Ich selber konnte dazu nichts finden und lt. BGV D6  gibt es eine Vorschrift für einen Kollisionsschutz sobald sich 2 Krananlagen eine Kranbahn teilen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (16 Dezember 2020)

Ich hab es schon mal live gesehen das ein Kran auf dem boden gesturtzt ist. 2 Kran Bahnen über einander. 1 mit Handbedienung un 1 mit Automatismus. Die automatische ist in die Zeilen der andere gefahren. Ausendlich bei 1 Kran Kollosionschuz eingebaut.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2020)

Streich den Begriff Bestandsschutz aus deinem Wortschatz.
So was gibt es bei Sicherheitsthemen (eigentlich) nicht.

Laut Betriebssicherheitsverordnung ist der Betreiber (Arbeitgeber) verpflichtet sichere Betriebsmittel zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Dies ist regelmässig zu überprüfen.
Gibt es Abweichungen zum aktuellen Stand der Technik ist dies zu bewerten.
Dann kommt das sogenannte TOP-Prinzip. TOP steht für Technisch - Organisatorisch - Personell.
D.h. Ist die Anlage durch einfache technische Massnahmen (wie eben eine Kollisionsüberwachung) sicher zu machen, dann muss dies umgesetzt werden.
Bis zur Umsetzung können organisatorische Massnahmen (spezielle Mitarbeiterunterweisung) oder personelle Massnahmen getroffen werden.
Das war jetzt die absolute Kurzfassung.

Details findest du in der Empfehlung der BAuA (Bundesanstalt für Arbeitsschutz und Arbeitsmedizin):
https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/pdf/EmpfBS-1114.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4

Die Betriebssicherheitsverordung war was "Stand der Technik" und Modernisierung von Maschinen angeht sehr unpräzise formuliert.
Deshalb hat das BAuA versucht dies präziser zu beschreiben.
Und natürlich sind dann die ganzen Safety-Hersteller auf den Zug aufgesprungen.
Wir haben auch viele Altanlagen und uns deshalb von einigen Stellen zu dem Thema beraten lassen.
Fazit:
Du kannst es zwar ziehen, schieben, dehnen oder sonstwas, aber letztlich kommst du aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (16 Dezember 2020)

Hallo, für die von Dir beschriebenen Krananlagen sind Erstabnahmeprüfungen und wiederkehrende Prüfungen vorgeschrieben, dabei hätte dieser Sachverhalt auftauchen müssen.
Was sagen die Prüfprotokolle und der Sachverständige?


----------



## Elektrikus (17 Dezember 2020)

@Blockmove 
ich habe mir das ganze auch schon so gedacht, sicher versucht man das ganze über Arbeitsanweisungen und Betriebsanweisungen zu umgehen bzw. man sagt aktuell bei uns das es die Anweisung gibt sich via Funk zu verständigen oder klar wenn der Kranführer sich dort einmal um 180 Grad dreht würde er den anderen Kran auch sehen...aber das alles spiegelt nicht den realen Arbeitsalltag wieder und klappt alles in der Theorie, aber wer schon mal in der Kanzel war und sich das ganze mal was länger ansieht der wird da merken das es eher unpraktisch ist. 


@Safety  Die Krananlagen sind schon was älter, diese wurden Mitte der 70er Jahre gebaut und im Jahr 2000 wurde die Elektrotechnik getauscht, ansonsten gab es jetzt keine Nennenswerten umbauten. Ich kenne die angefertigten Protokolle nicht, aber ich werde mal versuchen ob ich da an Informationen komme und mal nachsehe und ob es dort einen Vermerk zu Thema Kollisionsschutz gibt. Es gibt bei uns einen Kransachverständigen, aber anscheinend hat er das noch nie beanstandet.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2020)

Ist Kollisionsschutz Vorschrift, dann hast du mit der Empf114 die Vorgehensweise.
Es kam zu einer Anfahrung während du im Schaltraum warst.
Dies kann man als Vorfall sehen, der eine Neubewertung der Gefährdungen erfordert.
Es gilt nun das TOP-Prinzip.
Da steht ganz oben in der Prio die technische Massnahme.
Ist diese Massnahme mit vertretbarem Aufwand umsetzbar, dann muss sie gemacht werden.
Da dies natürlich nicht von heute auf morgen möglich ist, kann man die Zeit mit den O und P Massnahmen überbrücken.
Was den konkreten Zeitraum angeht, sind die Aussagen in der Empf und der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung nicht präzise.

Steht eine fehlende Überwachung schon seit Jahren in Prüfprotokollen, dann ist sowas nicht sonderlich gut für den Verantwortlichen.
Die rechtliche Seite ist gar nicht so schlimm, aber die Unternehmensversicherungen freuen sich darüber


----------

